# I/0. I/07, I/0x lenses interchangeable?



## northidahomike (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm wondering if any I/0 lenses will fit any of these goggles or if each one needs lenses specific for that model? Reason being is I'm looking for some yellow sensor mirror lenses which are for I/07 goggles, I have I/0X and can only find chromapop yellow storm. Will the yellow sensor mirrors fit on the I/0x ?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

No. Different lenses for different frames.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a scratched yellow sensor lens for iox you can have. Nothing better than a fresh lens though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> I have a scratched yellow sensor lens for iox you can have. Nothing better than a fresh lens though.


Isnt that a brand new lens? Lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Isnt that a brand new lens? Lol


Na, I got the yellow chromapop this year.


----------



## northidahomike (Dec 29, 2016)

I just ordered the storm yellow flash. Is that what you have?


----------

